# Can you dance in the spirit?



## klb120475 (Jan 1, 2008)

Can you dance in the spirit?:reddancer:

Ya'll know how black women are stereotyped as far as knowing how to keep a beat? Well....I have absolutely no rhythm.

I've seen folks at church that have cute dance...I be watching there feet and counting....okay...right foot one time...left foot two times. Then I try it and look a hot mess.

I'm determined to dance in the spirit. The holy ghost gon give me a some rhythm!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 1, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Can you dance in the spirit?:reddancer:
> 
> Ya'll know how black women are stereotyped as far as knowing how to keep a beat? Well....I have absolutely no rhythm.
> 
> ...


 
You just as cute and country as you want to be....and I love it

Girl, I'm sure you will get your chance.....and then, rhythm shall follow...


----------



## klb120475 (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *You just as cute and country as you want to be....and I love it*
> 
> Girl, I'm sure you will get your chance.....and then, rhythm shall follow...


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 1, 2008)

Awww...Sugah Baby, my two step is a lil' off too but I'm getting betta  besides my church is diverse so I'm the rhythm queen up in there.


----------



## klb120475 (Jan 1, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Awww...Sugah Baby, my two step is a lil' off too but I'm getting betta  *besides my church is diverse so I'm the rhythm queen up in there.*


----------



## klb120475 (Jan 5, 2008)

Bump.........Outta 20k members I know it's some more people out there that can relate.


----------



## ceedeelight (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes I can dance in the Spirit, but It's not as "cute" as I want it to be. LOL!  My husband teases me for fun. We call it the 1 foot stomp.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't know if you can call it a dance.  My Pastor wife tells people "if the spirit falls on Q and she gets to shouting, get out of her way!"  This happened last Sunday.  She told me that the annointing is on me so thick that no one can hardly get near me.  It is like a force field and if you get too close you can just feel it and you gonna start shouting too.  Mine is a little 2 step from side to side but I always seem to keep the beat   Q


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 5, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> I don't know if you can call it a dance. My Pastor wife tells people "if the spirit falls on Q and she gets to shouting, get out of her way!" This happened last Sunday. She told me that the annointing is on me so thick that no one can hardly get near me. It is like a force field and if you get too close you can just feel it and you gonna start shouting too. Mine is a little 2 step from side to side but I always seem to keep the beat  Q


 

Dang!  I want the force field!


----------



## Mortons (Jan 5, 2008)

I never have but you ladies make it sound so fun


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jan 5, 2008)

Glamourous said:


> I never have but you ladies make it sound so fun



Last Sunday I felt it coming during the morning service. We had 2 visitors and they just let loose so I just made sure they were okay and didn't really get into it.  Then that evening we had another service at a sister church.  The Bishop that had passed away recently, his wife was going to be taking over as Pastor of the congregation.  My Pastor spoke and they went through all the formalities.  As a minister, I sat up front and read the old testament scripture.  Well when she finally took the mic and spoke she started running down the aisles and it was on for me.  The other Bishop's wife came over to surround me but couldn't so she just backed off.  When the service was over, I went to give Pastor Wheeler a hug and I said, "thank you because you gave me my Sunday workout today!"  Experiences like that let me know Jesus is real!!!  

If you ever visit NM hit me up and you will have a good time in the Lord at my church.  Q


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 5, 2008)

Glamourous said:


> I never have but you ladies make it sound so fun


 

It is girl.  Between the sax and the organ, they be jammin' at my church.  The kids and are dancing and about a 1/4 of the adults are dancing.  Some just choose to clap and sing and that's ok (dh is in that group).  It's all about how the Spirit hits you.  

Well I'm ALWAYS dancing...'cept when I'm ushering...I try to keep it to a minimum.  I know the visitors are like, "Ol' crazy usher.  How she gone help me!"  

But seriously dancing in the spirit just means that you have come to a place where you don't care who's watching and what you like.  (I save that for when I get home.  And I'm thinking like, "Wow you was really in there cuttin' up!" Just call me David...LACHEN


----------



## EbonyEyes (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm all about dancing like David danced!


----------



## TrustMeLove (Jan 5, 2008)

I don't have rhythm either!

I can't clap, sing, and stomp my foot at the same time. Too too complicated.

In the past, whenever I started moving and those feet and hands started you knew the Spirit was in that place because I can't keep rhythm. lol

But, this last revival..the Lord just said let it go. On beat off beat..Let it go! And I did. May have looked a mess..I don't have that church two step down (Like the worship leader at my church does, He must practice at home or something! LOL!)...but when the Lord moves on me to go beyond a wave offering, clapping, hands up lifted singing out worship...than I just move. 

Sometimes, that thing deep deep down just can't be bottled up.  You've seen it. Or maybe you heard it first. Someone just starts screaming...Ahhhhhh! Thank you Jesus! Than they get to moving. The Lord just revealed something deep to them, it's obvious. 

I don't have the gift of tongues..so I don't do that..and I haven't had that out of no where loud shout..happen to me. 

But, the Spirit has moved so..that you just can't contain the praise and ya just start movin.

Praise the Lord. He is so awesome. Pray for me y'all...I'm suppose to be doing some bible study. I have about 5 books around, but sooo lazy..Rather read bible stuff online and on the boards than actually study. Man oh man.


----------



## klb120475 (Jan 6, 2008)

Oooh I'm so excited ya'll participating in my thread!


----------



## Mocha5 (Jan 6, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> Oooh I'm so excited ya'll participating in my thread!


 
Silly! So I danced a lil today (not too much cause I ushered) but you know I thought about you, right?


----------



## klb120475 (Jan 6, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Silly! So I danced a lil today (not too much cause I ushered) but *you know I thought about you, right*?


 
Awww....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow...this thread is awesome!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Jan 6, 2008)

TrustMeLove said:


> *I don't have rhythm either!*
> 
> *I can't clap, sing, and stomp my foot at the same time. Too too complicated.*
> 
> ...


 

I thought it was just me! Nice to know somebody else out there like me!


----------



## God's Anointed (Mar 11, 2008)

Girl, I don't think I have that dance down but when I catch the Holy Spirit, get out of my way because I'm coming through....  Honestly though, I can't do the litle step that alot of the ministers have so down-packed at the church.


----------



## **Tasha*Love** (Mar 11, 2008)

Girl I am rhythmless but the spirit can makes me do a two-step!   I have always wanted to really get my shout on but I just bounce to the music (yes I make sure that I have on a good bra ) and let the spirit take control!  This is such a refreshing thread, makes me want to skip the rest of the week and go straight into Sunday!

I LOVE THE LORD! HE IS SO GOOD!


----------



## Zeal (Mar 11, 2008)

I dance in the spirit when I praise dance. (I hope)  As far as doing a lap around the church.  I almost did one Sunday.  I had just finished praise dancing actually.  i was already out of the Santuary. Then I heard the choir singing,  "Jesus is the Corner Stone",  I was already dressed. I was about to bust in the church there was an old lady usher at the door.

 Iwent to a Church once and the Pastor siad at theis church shouters have theright way.  If you see one one shouting clear the pew.  If you get ran over.  that's on you !!


----------



## PassionFruit (Mar 11, 2008)

Im a praise dancer but I can also get my shout on

in fact the Spirit took over me so much on Sunday that I shouted & jumped until today my voice is still hoarse and I somehow got a lil soreness in my legs...  but ya aint hearing me complain 1 bit


----------



## fuchsiastar (Mar 11, 2008)

I have danced until I'm sweating and shouted until my voice was gone.  Some things are just so real to me....I have praised my way through some things, so whenever I feel the spirit and have a chance to "go in" then I am going IN! I only do this in churches where I am comfortable though, and know the minister. 

I'm also a church commentator though, in my head. It's almost like I'm giving a play-by-play in my head. Awful, but funny


----------



## CandiceC (Mar 11, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> I have danced until I'm sweating and shouted until my voice was gone.  Some things are just so real to me....I have praised my way through some things, *so whenever I feel the spirit and have a chance to "go in" then I am going IN! *I only do this in churches where I am comfortable though, and know the minister.
> 
> I'm also a church commentator though, in my head. It's almost like I'm giving a play-by-play in my head. Awful, but funny


 
The Spirit had me doing some kind of two step the other week at a revival and as soon as I thought about what I was doing I lost it and got off beat. (I need to humble myself and completely let go.) Anyways I got further distracted when the woman next to me was slained in the spirit and fell out. I had to keep my composure and stomp a foot and clap my hands. I didn't want to accidentally kick her in the head. 


What do you mean by church commentator?


----------



## GloriousPraise (Mar 12, 2008)

I don't know that I would call it dancing..that would be way too generous for my non rythmic moves. It's more like a little tippy toe movement forward and backwards. It know it looks funny, but it feels good to me ! Matter of fact, I plan to go to church tonight and get my tippy toe on ! I sometimes wish I could get with it like some other folks in my church who are just blessed by God and seem to have a Phd in church dancing.


----------



## gn1g (Mar 12, 2008)

I love to see the men dance.   Sometimes the dance is prophetic, you have to pay attention to the movements.

I'm not much of a dancer spiritually or naturally.  But I know that dance in the spirit is not of ones own accord.


----------



## shalom (Mar 12, 2008)

You guys are making

KLB, I don't know what I look like, but I know when I start I'm in one place and somehow end up in another.  My sister said (embarass to admit this), but that I look like I'm *crip walking*.


----------



## fuchsiastar (Mar 12, 2008)

CandiceC said:


> The Spirit had me doing some kind of two step the other week at a revival and as soon as I thought about what I was doing I lost it and got off beat. (I need to humble myself and completely let go.) Anyways I got further distracted when the woman next to me was slained in the spirit and fell out. I had to keep my composure and stomp a foot and clap my hands. *I didn't want to accidentally kick her in the head.*
> 
> 
> *What do you mean by church commentator?*


 
Well, it's almost how you watch a basketball or football game. The announcer is giving a play by play....well that is what I am doing in my head sometimes. I can kind of sense when and how some parts of service will impact people. It has a rhythym...usually goes like this:  I see people looking more alert, swaying side to side, and the energy in service gets more intense, then they stand up, then they bounce a little, then they pew dance, then they get to the aisle because they need more space, then they full out dance, then they dance up and down the aisle, then they might take a lap or two around the sanctuary, then they might get somewhere and dance some more, then they might go into tongues, then they might get slain and fall out, then they will be helped up by the ushers and go back to their pew or be sat in the nearest seat. So as all of this is going on, I am doing a play by play in my head like "Oh, she is really liking what the preacher is saying right now, she is about to start dancing....uh oh, she is bouncing, she is about to go in....there she goes, she has a nice one-two going in those shoes. Oh, the shoes are coming off....she is serious about this moment of praise....oh, watch out deacon, she just broke out in a run"

I told you, it is really awful, but also funny. I only do it in my head, and sometimes share it with my bff after service...she is a PK, so she gets it. And now I am sharing the fact that I do this with ya'll 

Oh, and about that kick in the head, lawd, I have seen that go down, and it isn't pretty! I'm glad you pulled yourself back in so that no one got hurt...teheheeeee....

I also feel you on the dancing, I am okay at it, but sometimes I will go IN, and I start doing some stuff that I didn't even know that I could do. I'm talking t"wo step-one step-kick out-back step-repeat" type stuff, and usually I'm just a one-two-side to side type praiser


----------



## Zeal (Mar 14, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> I have danced until I'm sweating and shouted until my voice was gone.  Some things are just so real to me....I have praised my way through some things, so whenever I feel the spirit and have a chance to "go in" then I am going IN! I only do this in churches where I am comfortable though, and know the minister.
> 
> I'm also a church commentator though, in my head. It's almost like I'm giving a play-by-play in my head. Awful, but funny


 
Now see,  that is what I think is going to happen to me.  I have a solo dance coming up one day and I chose "You've Been a Friend" by Israel and New Breed. Cause has truly been a friend.  Doan't get me started up in her.  I can barley dance at home to this trying to choreograph it without crying. So when the spirit falls it's going to be on.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 14, 2008)

gn1g said:


> *I love to see the men dance.   Sometimes the dance is prophetic, you have to pay attention to the movements.*
> 
> I'm not much of a dancer spiritually or naturally.  But I know that dance in the spirit is not of ones own accord.



This is true. One guy was reaching up and pulling down. It was WEIRD and he wouldn't stop and he was moving all in front of the church. I am doing my thing just PRESSING (Y'all ever have to press against something to get into God's presence..yea that was happening that night) the whole church is just pressing. The guy in front still reaching his hand up and pulling it down.

The praise and worship leader was quickened with the word from this guys action. And the whole church just started pulling down and made up some song and we just started singing..pulling down the walls that block us from getting to God and than we started pulling down blessings.

When those walls came down we went to church. God just MOVED!

All this off of that guy being weird up front. Pulling down.


----------



## MsSharee06 (Mar 15, 2008)

I haven't tried yet I'm still going through my phase of not wanting to embarass myself in front of people. But I notice that the spirit is starting to have his way with me I've gotten to the point to where I clap my hands real loud or I yell out hallelujah. Who knows when the spirit finally gets it way I just may have that two step down


----------



## Zeal (Mar 15, 2008)

TrustMeLove said:


> This is true. One guy was reaching up and pulling down. It was WEIRD and he wouldn't stop and he was moving all in front of the church. I am doing my thing just PRESSING (Y'all ever have to press against something to get into God's presence..yea that was happening that night) the whole church is just pressing. The guy in front still reaching his hand up and pulling it down.
> 
> The praise and worship leader was quickened with the word from this guys action. And the whole church just started pulling down and *made up some song and we just started singing..*pulling down the walls that block us from getting to God and than we started pulling down blessings.
> 
> ...


 
That really touched me.  Don't mess with me after I just fihished reading my Lenten scripture.  I agree with you on a song being composed.  I went to a gospel convention once.  A writer Micheal once said that God was giving him a song as the service was going on.  (This was not during the sermon) He said he started teachng it to the choir in different parts SATB.  he said they were like are you serious?  NOw?  We are going to sing it now? He said yes.  THis is why obedience is so important.

The choir sang and the spirit fell down.


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 15, 2008)

gn1g said:


> I *love to see the men dance. Sometimes the dance is prophetic, you have to pay attention to the movements.*
> 
> I'm not much of a dancer spiritually or naturally. But I know that dance in the spirit is not of ones own accord.


 
Girl ain't it beautiful?!


shalom said:


> You guys are making
> 
> KLB, I don't know what I look like, but I know when I start I'm in one place and somehow end up in another. My sister said (embarass to admit this), but that I look like I'm *crip walking*.


 
Too  funny!!!


----------



## Ms.Honey (Mar 17, 2008)

Girl don't worry about having rhythm, the Lord doesn't care. Just enjoy yourself in His music and celebrate.


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 17, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> Well, it's almost how you watch a basketball or football game. The announcer is giving a play by play....well that is what I am doing in my head sometimes. I can kind of sense when and how some parts of service will impact people. It has a rhythym...usually goes like this: I see people looking more alert, swaying side to side, and the energy in service gets more intense, then they stand up, then they bounce a little, then they pew dance, then they get to the aisle because they need more space, then they full out dance, then they dance up and down the aisle, then they might take a lap or two around the sanctuary, then they might get somewhere and dance some more, then they might go into tongues, then they might get slain and fall out, then they will be helped up by the ushers and go back to their pew or be sat in the nearest seat. So as all of this is going on, I am doing a play by play in my head like "Oh, she is really liking what the preacher is saying right now, she is about to start dancing....uh oh, she is bouncing, she is about to go in....there she goes, she has a nice one-two going in those shoes. Oh, the shoes are coming off....she is serious about this moment of praise....oh, watch out deacon, she just broke out in a run"
> 
> I told you, it is really awful, but also funny. I only do it in my head, and sometimes share it with my bff after service...she is a PK, so she gets it. And now I am sharing the fact that I do this with ya'll


 
Girl you are too silly!!


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 17, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> Well, it's almost how you watch a basketball or football game. The announcer is giving a play by play....well that is what I am doing in my head sometimes. I can kind of sense when and how some parts of service will impact people. It has a rhythym...usually goes like this: I see people looking more alert, swaying side to side, and the energy in service gets more intense, then they stand up, then they bounce a little, then they pew dance, then they get to the aisle because they need more space, then they full out dance, then they dance up and down the aisle, then they might take a lap or two around the sanctuary, then they might get somewhere and dance some more, then they might go into tongues, then they might get slain and fall out, then they will be helped up by the ushers and go back to their pew or be sat in the nearest seat. So as all of this is going on, I am doing a play by play in my head like "Oh, she is really liking what the preacher is saying right now, she is about to start dancing....uh oh, she is bouncing, she is about to go in....there she goes, she has a nice one-two going in those shoes. Oh, the shoes are coming off....she is serious about this moment of praise....oh, watch out deacon, she just broke out in a run"
> 
> I told you, it is really awful, but also funny. I only do it in my head, and sometimes share it with my bff after service...she is a PK, so she gets it. And now I am sharing the fact that I do this with ya'll
> 
> ...


I do this too!
I am an usher so I have to know when someone's going down
Sista H, starts saying Hallelujah really fast
Brother B, starts clapping really fast and loudly!

I "check Out" people as they come in.  I know whose going to fall out, who runs, whose wig might come off.  It's funny sometimes.

My son knows when I am going to go "up".  My friend tolds me he said once "uh oh" and ran to get me some tissues.  My baby took care of me that day!  (That was the day I sprained my foot cause I was trying to be cute in 3 inch heels!)


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 17, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Silly! So I danced a lil today (not too much cause I ushered) but you know I thought about you, right?


Mocha:
I didn't know you Ushered....
We are "sisters" in Christ!  I am an usher too!


----------



## Jenaee (Mar 17, 2008)

I've danced twice before. It's like I stepped outside myself. I wasn't in control of myself. I like it. I feel so much better afterward.  I have no rhythm with it tho


----------



## gn1g (Mar 17, 2008)

Songs that are birth on the spot are called *MINUTE SONGS*.

They are some of the most powerful songs ever and usually consist of about 5 words.  

Darlene czeck. don't know how to spell her last name, is awesome in minute songs.

But plenty of no name people come up with songs even me and trust me I can't sang but a word will become so strong in my spirit kind of like fire shut up in my bones and I have to get it out.

aww yeah we talking about the bonifide real prescence of the Lord.


----------



## Mocha5 (Mar 17, 2008)

crlsweetie912 said:


> Mocha:
> I didn't know you Ushered....
> We are "sisters" in Christ! I am an usher too!


 
Not anymore.  First Lady sat me down.  Said I had to much going n.  She was right. But we're still sistas!  And your make-up game is on point!!

Back on topic: I recall shouting and not even realizing that my eyes were streaming tears.  It's a total loss of control.    I agree, it's nice and refreshing to be able to let go like that.


----------



## CandiceC (Mar 17, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> Well, it's almost how you watch a basketball or football game. The announcer is giving a play by play....well that is what I am doing in my head sometimes. I can kind of sense when and how some parts of service will impact people. It has a rhythym...usually goes like this: I see people looking more alert, swaying side to side, and the energy in service gets more intense, then they stand up, then they bounce a little, then they pew dance, then they get to the aisle because they need more space, then they full out dance, then they dance up and down the aisle, then they might take a lap or two around the sanctuary, then they might get somewhere and dance some more, then they might go into tongues, then they might get slain and fall out, then they will be helped up by the ushers and go back to their pew or be sat in the nearest seat. So as all of this is going on, I am doing a play by play in my head like "Oh, she is really liking what the preacher is saying right now, she is about to start dancing....uh oh, she is bouncing, she is about to go in....there she goes, she has a nice one-two going in those shoes. Oh, the shoes are coming off....she is serious about this moment of praise....oh, watch out deacon, she just broke out in a run"
> 
> I told you, it is really awful, but also funny. I only do it in my head, and sometimes share it with my bff after service...she is a PK, so she gets it. And now I am sharing the fact that I do this with ya'll
> 
> ...


 
Hilarious!! 


I took my heels off this Sunday. I wasn't trying to fall over. 
I saw another woman with her shoes off so I felt more comfortable with taking mine off too. By the time we were done shouting and praising she had on some slippers. I need to do that too.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 18, 2008)

Mocha5 said:


> Not anymore. First Lady sat me down. Said I had to much going n. She was right. But we're still sistas! And your make-up game is on point!!
> 
> Back on topic: I recall shouting and not even realizing that my eyes were streaming tears. It's a total loss of control.  I agree, it's nice and refreshing to be able to let go like that.


Oh mocha.  I know you have been praying for me so I will keep you in my prayers.  I don't know what I would do if I couldn't usher.  It blesses me in so many ways.  

I feel so good after praising the Lord.  I feel like I have a "glow" for the whole week.  It's almost cleanising!


----------



## fuchsiastar (Mar 18, 2008)

Zeal said:


> Now see, that is what I think is going to happen to me. I have a solo dance coming up one day and I chose "You've Been a Friend" by Israel and New Breed. Cause has truly been a friend. Doan't get me started up in her. I can barley dance at home to this trying to choreograph it without crying. So when the spirit falls it's going to be on.


 
OOOH Zeal! I wish I could see you perform your solo. I'm sure it is going to be an awesome annointing that falls, considering you are crying just getting it choreographed. God is so good 



klb120475 said:


> Girl you are too silly!!


Hey KLB! I used to feel bad about it....but now that I know I'm not alone...that crl sweetie rolls like that too....



crlsweetie912 said:


> *I do this too!*
> I am an usher so I have to know when someone's going down
> Sista H, starts saying Hallelujah really fast
> Brother B, starts clapping really fast and loudly!
> ...


 
See, I call it going "in" but I like "up" also....it sounds descriptive to what is really happening. It really does have a recognizable pattern too....you look for the clues  What are your "check out" questions that you ask yourself? Mine are usually around their appearance and mannerisms. If they have boisterous mannerisms, they are usually going to be a boisterous praiser if they love God. I am generally a quiet person, so I tend to be a more quiet praiser than others....but that might just be in comparison to my church, which is a church FULL OF praisers!



CandiceC said:


> I took my heels off this Sunday. I wasn't trying to fall over.
> I saw another woman with her shoes off so I felt more comfortable with taking mine off too. By the time we were done shouting and praising she had on some slippers. I need to do that too.


 

GIRLLL! My BFF will bring some slippers WITH HER to Church. Her bag will have her notepad, her bible, and some slippers.... I haven't taken it that far yet, but I totally feel her. Now, I will kick my shoes off in a minute, especially when people are doing a lot of standing


----------



## Zeal (Mar 31, 2008)

fuchsiastar said:


> OOOH Zeal! I wish I could see you perform your solo. I'm sure it is going to be an awesome annointing that falls, considering you are crying just getting it choreographed. God is so good
> 
> 
> I_* might change the song to in the "Midst of it all" By Yolanda Adams.  I am asking the Lord what he wants me to dance to.  Cause I am crying to that too.  My Pastor says there is ME praise and WE praise.*_
> ...


 
*One time I was at a Youth Revival.  When you sit in the back or the choir stand, you see everything.  All of a sudden I saw a shoe fly across the middle aisle but I did not see anyone.  Then all of a sudden I saw a man jump up and start dancing in the middle aisle and gues what?  he had on shoe on.  *

*check out the end of this you tube video *

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YMesR6EMmQ&feature=related

and look at this praise break

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOqtjz_UayY


----------



## klb120475 (Mar 1, 2009)

fuchsiastar said:


> Well, it's almost how you watch a basketball or football game. The announcer is giving a play by play....well that is what I am doing in my head sometimes. I can kind of sense when and how some parts of service will impact people. It has a rhythym...usually goes like this: I see people looking more alert, swaying side to side, and the energy in service gets more intense, then they stand up, then they bounce a little, then they pew dance, then they get to the aisle because they need more space, then they full out dance, then they dance up and down the aisle, then they might take a lap or two around the sanctuary, then they might get somewhere and dance some more, then they might go into tongues, then they might get slain and fall out, then they will be helped up by the ushers and go back to their pew or be sat in the nearest seat. So as all of this is going on, I am doing a play by play in my head like "Oh, she is really liking what the preacher is saying right now, she is about to start dancing....uh oh, she is bouncing, she is about to go in....there she goes, she has a nice one-two going in those shoes. Oh, the shoes are coming off....she is serious about this moment of praise....oh, watch out deacon, she just broke out in a run"
> 
> I told you, it is really awful, but also funny. I only do it in my head, and sometimes share it with my bff after service...she is a PK, so she gets it. And now I am sharing the fact that I do this with ya'll
> 
> ...


 
Girl, you don't know how MANY times I think bout this post and laugh!!!! TOO FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

